# Quarantine in Hong Kong



## JD2408 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi

I will be moving to hong Kong in a few months from India. I understand that India being a category C country, I will need to quarantine my dog in a govt govt in HK for 4 months. 

Does anyone have the experience of putting their dog thru the quarantine? Can someone pls help me with the below:

1. which quarantine did u use [i beleive there are 2 govt quarantine one in Pokfulam and one in Kowloon]

2. Was the quarantine clean

3. How often do they feed the dog [what if i want them to feed him more

4. Can i meet my dog daily

5. Can i take my dog for walks on weekends in the quarantine area while he is in quarantine?

6. was your dog ok after the 4 month quarantine?

7. Where is the dog kept while quarantine ie will he be in a cage or a room or in a large room with other dogs?

Any info on the quarantine will be very helpful. 

thanks in advance. 

Cheers


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JD2408 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be moving to hong Kong in a few months from India. I understand that India being a category C country, I will need to quarantine my dog in a govt govt in HK for 4 months.
> 
> ...


contact these people.They are experts on pet movement to and from HK.

ferndalekennels.com


----------



## jjames (Aug 6, 2010)

Can't you do the quarantine in India? (Get the rabies test etc first?) That way you wont need to quarantine your dog.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Just buy the exact breed in Hong Kong and pretend its the same dog. JW


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JWilliamson said:


> Just buy the exact breed in Hong Kong and pretend its the same dog. JW


You are either a "*******" or you've been in Asia too long


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Hehe *******? Im from Miami but i guess i dont value dogs as much as others do. Ive been in Asia for 3 years and many here love dogs (not to eat them but as pets). JW


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

********?*



dunmovin said:


> You are either a "*******" or you've been in Asia too long


The ******** i ran into treat their dogs as humans and some even more. JW


----------



## JD2408 (Sep 29, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Hehe *******? Im from Miami but i guess i dont value dogs as much as others do. Ive been in Asia for 3 years and many here love dogs (not to eat them but as pets). JW



JW - If u have nothing qualitative to add then pls go and waste some other ppl's time. Your miami pea brain is not needed here.


----------



## JD2408 (Sep 29, 2010)

jjames said:


> Can't you do the quarantine in India? (Get the rabies test etc first?) That way you wont need to quarantine your dog.


Hi James. Unfortunately not . He has to go thru quarantine in HK only. Guess i will go earlier to HK, check out all the 4 quarantines and choose the best one.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*pea brain*



JD2408 said:


> JW - If u have nothing qualitative to add then pls go and waste some other ppl's time. Your miami pea brain is not needed here.


OO pea brain is smaller than yours? If i agree or add then will my brain grow as big as yours? You replying tells me all i need to know. Enjoy your life and tell me when you learn to grow your brain. JW


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

P.S. I love curry


----------



## JD2408 (Sep 29, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> OO pea brain is smaller than yours? If i agree or add then will my brain grow as big as yours? You replying tells me all i need to know. Enjoy your life and tell me when you learn to grow your brain. JW




:clap2: well done... what a great joke!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Thanks, its good to laugh you will need it. JW


----------



## JD2408 (Sep 29, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Thanks, its good to laugh you will need it. JW


:clap2: there u go again.. american idle ... hahahah


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Hehe American what? Please dont be simple and bash a country. I could be from India or anywhere. Just cause i resided from a location doesnt make me it like you. You might end up in Hong Kong but never become one. JW


----------



## JD2408 (Sep 29, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Hehe American what? Please dont be simple and bash a country. I could be from India or anywhere. Just cause i resided from a location doesnt make me it like you. You might end up in Hong Kong but never become one. JW



 with that grammar .... i wonder


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

right you two.... behave before a Moderator descends upon you. JW humour is fine... but leave it at that, if you are not going to help the op with the problem..... shut up. JD as a native English speaker, I am well aware that Indian english speakers place a high value on being gramatically correct.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Hehe nice that you noticed it. When im being graded i will do better but when its just this im free flowing. JW


----------

